# Looking for a Pop Camper



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Looking for a pop of camper perferbly 1999 or newer. Willing to pay $1,000 but willing to pay a little more if it is right. I need something for a couple camping trips a year with the family and couple hunting trips in the fall. Willing to pick up and travel to get it. 

Thank You, 

Fulldraw


----------



## flintof (May 15, 2013)

Nice one Idea that you have brought here. Very less people think like it..
Soon, you should found your desire one ...
Best of luck ..


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Neighbors have one for sale.. excellent shape, he's very meticulous and tidy.. I can find out info in a bit.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

He wants 3k I didn't know what he was asking. Its on Saginaw Craigslist under 2000 jayco pop-up.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

flintof said:


> Nice one Idea that you have brought here. Very less people think like it..
> Soon, you should found your desire one ...
> Best of luck ..


WHAT?


----------

